# 9000c



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Looking to buy or trade for a 9000c the black one made in sweden with the 2 speed gearbox..............8 plus to mint


----------



## SurffishinOC (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a 9000C 2 speed. I'd rate it at 8 or better. Some very slight boat rash on one sideplate, it's just minor paintloss(it's pictured). Some light scratches on the face the of sideplate(near where it's stamped 9000c), none of the scratches go through the paint though. It comes with original box, pouch, rod clamp. Traded for it last year, but I just don't use it enough to keep it(I also have a red 2 speed 9000 with pancake handle). 

Interested in trading for left handed Abu's, or asking $150 shipped(tracking and insured). Paypal accepted.


btw-I'm on Stripersonline, handle is Surffishinfiend. I've done a good deal of buying/selling/trading on there. Also have 100% positive feedback on eBay(with 109 transactions).


----------

